# Needed in every shop.....



## piniongear (Sep 25, 2010)

Here is a nice tool to have in your shop.
This is a Makita LC1230 14 inch metal chop saw.
Other brands make these saws also.
This cuts metal just like a wood saw cuts wood.
The great difference in the two types of saws is the metal saw has a 1 inch diameter arbor and the blade turns at only 1200 rpm.
This gives you a square cut opposed to what an abrasive cut off saw does.
have you ever used the abrasive and seen how the cut end is far from square?
This saw will fix that!
Highly recommended to all who cut metal.
pg


----------



## fluxcored (Nov 22, 2010)

I can attest to the fact that this tool is the bees knees.

The base and clamp is of the best I've seen and light years better than an abrasive saw's.

Only down side in my book is the cost of the blades. Here in South Africa a mild steel cutting blade is about half the price of the saw. Mind you the blades last a long long time. 

I also do'nt like to use mine cutting junkyard metal and am in the process of building a power hacksaw for cutting that. It's been a 14 month process however with only the frame done thus far.


----------

